# Specials > Testing Ground >  Help, lost my spell checker

## golach

Lost my spell checker on the Org, how do I get it back???

----------


## Alrock

Don't know, but I use Ginger, give it a go.

----------


## Bobinovich

Have just PM'd you Golach - it'll be because you had to reset your IE settings & your spell check will have gone then...

----------


## orkneycadian

Don't worry too much about it.  With the standard of spelling, grammar and punctuation on here, no-one will ever notice!  :Smile:

----------


## tonkatojo

> Don't worry too much about it.  With the standard of spelling, grammar and punctuation on here, no-one will ever notice!


A bit like the formal way of saying no one, not no-one the informal way. http://www.grammar-monster.com/easily_confused/no-one_no_one.htm

----------


## orkneycadian

Being Boxing Day, I have temporarily lowered my standards to "semi-informal"!  :Smile:

----------


## tonkatojo

> Being Boxing Day, I have temporarily lowered my standards to "semi-informal"!


Good on ya, takin it the right way. :Grin:

----------

